# Chagall earned his CGC!!



## Countryboy

Chagall's mom said:


> Chagall earned his CGC today!


Whoot, whoot!!! :beerclank:


----------



## cavon

WHOOOOOOO HOOOOOOO!!!!!!! Way to go Finnie's best buddy!!!!! We knew you and your Mom would get it done!!!!!!!


----------



## liljaker

Way to go! Very happy for you.


----------



## DonnaM

Yippy!! Mini's Rock!


----------



## Laceypoo

Congratulations to you both!!!! Lacey and I are a R.E.A.D. team in New Mexico. She works with 1st graders. You are both going to love it!!!! Thanks for keeping us updated. Can't wait until you guys join is in this great work.


----------



## Rowan

CONGRATS!! Merlin keeps asking for a beer to celebrate his cousin's success.  :cheers:

Another win for the Cabryn poodles. :whoo:


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Congrats! I bet it was a breeze for him!


----------



## Theo'sMom

Congratulations! It takes hard work and it's not easy. My dog Theo is striving for his cpgc (canine pretty good citizen) which is better than his previous designation cssc (canine so-so citizen) :act-up:
His challenges are the loose leash and greeting strangers calmly.


----------



## Chagall's mom

cavon said:


> WHOOOOOOO HOOOOOOO!!!!!!! Way to go Finnie's best buddy!!!!! We knew you and your Mom would get it done!!!!!!!


You just tell Chagall's great big red role model he led the way for him!! (_Thanks, Finnegan!_) See you at Westminster, oh, I know, as spectators_ this _year, but you never know what the future holds!:highfive2:


----------



## Chagall's mom

Rowan said:


> CONGRATS!! Merlin keeps asking for a beer to celebrate his cousin's success.  :cheers:
> 
> Another win for the Cabryn poodles. :whoo:


Tell Chagall's "Uncle Merlin" the beer is one me, but nothing imported, please, just a Budweiser!!:beer: (Unless, perhaps, Countryboy is buying?!)


----------



## Chagall's mom

coconutgeordie said:


> Congratulations! It takes hard work and it's not easy. My dog Theo is striving for his cpgc (canine pretty good citizen) which is better than his previous designation cssc (canine so-so citizen) :act-up:
> His challenges are the loose leash and greeting strangers calmly.


lol! Those two areas, loose leash walking and greeting strangers calmly, were what kept me from taking the test with him sooner (he's two now). At one, he'd have try to jump up and French kiss the evaluator; at 18 months, he would have tugged at his leash to go faster around the ring. As in all things, I think it was a matter of timing. You'll get there, that's what people used to say to me and I'd think, "uh, no, maybe not." I get it now, as you and Theo will too when the time is right. Thanks for the laugh, and please press on with the training. When it finally clicks and all comes together you feel so happy earning what I call the "*C*rap, *G*ood *C*anine!" designation.:biggrin:


----------



## Countryboy

Chagall's mom said:


> (Unless, perhaps, Countryboy is buying?!)


But of course!  And y'all are in for a treat. 'Coz it'll be Canadian beer!! 

But for sure a round for the boys! 

Just picture it . . me, Merlin, Chagall, Watson and Tonka . . hangin' out at the Conformation ring . . . watchin' all the cute young things strutting their stuff. :dancing2:

A proper 'boy's day out'!


----------



## spoowhisperer

BIG congrats to you both! You should be so proud, I know he is such a special boy, and beautiful to boot!


----------



## Fond of Poodles

Congrats to you both - wish I could go to Westminster too, would be great to arrange a meet up with members from the forum!

PS I'll have a Coors Light toast for you both!


----------



## Jack-A-Poo

Congrats and well done to the both of you! I know how you feel, when Sasha graduated from her Basic Obedience I too was beaming with pride :lol:


----------



## cookieface

Congratulations to both of you! A handsome, well-mannered boy - what else could a mom want 

What's the next step for him? For the R.E.A.D. program? Sounds like such a wonderful opportunity for so many people and dogs.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

CONGRATS! That is wonderful!


----------



## Chagall's mom

cookieface said:


> Congratulations to both of you! A handsome, well-mannered boy - what else could a mom want
> 
> What's the next step for him? For the R.E.A.D. program? Sounds like such a wonderful opportunity for so many people and dogs.


Thanks! Next I'll take him for the Therapy Dogs International (TDI) testing, and pending a good outcome, it's off to the library we will go!! I'm there three times a week myself anyway (can you say bookworm??). I hope soon Chagall will be passing through those magical doors with me. I'm pushing 60 and I still remember when my mother took me to the library for the first time. I was in heaven! If I had to choose between giving up my library card or good, dark, Belgium chocolate, my dentist would be the big loser 'cuz I'd keep the card for sure!!


----------



## Dallasminis

How awesome! Congrats to you both!


----------



## schpeckie

That's awesome! Way to go Chagall! You must be so proud of your little man! I know my girls are.....!!


----------



## cookieface

Chagall's mom said:


> Thanks! Next I'll take him for the Therapy Dogs International (TDI) testing, and pending a good outcome, it's off to the library we will go!! I'm there three times a week myself anyway (can you say bookworm??). I hope soon Chagall will be passing through those magical doors with me. I'm pushing 60 and I still remember when my mother took me to the library for the first time. I was in heaven! If I had to choose between giving up my library card or good, dark, Belgium chocolate, my dentist would be the big loser 'cuz I'd keep the card for sure!!


What could be better than dogs and books? Maybe dogs, books, and cats  

I remember visiting the library as a child, listening to my mom explain that I could read the "big kids books," and leaving with huge stacks of new things to read. When I moved, one of the first things I did was get a new library card  

Chagall will be a bookworm in no time


----------



## Underpants Gnome

Congratulations Chagall! You are an inspiration to us! Mom wants to know if she can send us out for a couple weeks of training with your Mom. Maybe you can teach us to remain calm when meeting new people or dogs. 

Your Buds,
Dudley and Nelly Belly


----------



## Ms Stella

Big Congrats!! Good for you and Chagall. Stella and I are in a program called TWT or tail waggin tutors. We are starting soon..we have been in TDI for the last year....I love that! You should consider therapy work too....Chagall would be a natural. Congrats again


----------



## Laceypoo

The R.E.A.D. program has three of my favorite things - dogs, books and children. We go to two different libraries and work in the public school. You and Chagall are going to LOVE this program.


----------



## katbrat

Congrats!!!! Way to go!!! How do you get information about these different types or programs? They sure sound interesting.


----------



## Chagall's mom

katbrat said:


> Congrats!!!! Way to go!!! How do you get information about these different types or programs? They sure sound interesting.



There's a sign at our local library for the "PAWS to R.E.A.D." program, that's how I became aware of it. I imagine if you contact Therapy Dogs International or the Delta Society they may have info on other programs that use dog volunteers. Many members here do therapy work. You might do a forum search to see what that yields (dogs and therapy work), or maybe start a thread with your question, it's a good one!


----------



## PoodleMomAnew

"Woof woof" (Hunter), "Ruff ruff" (Katerina), "Way to go, Chagall and Chagall's Mom." Me-Gail!!


----------

